
Trade Wars Are Class Wars - Ericson2314
https://phenomenalworld.org/reviews/trade-wars
======
Ericson2314
> This means that the global economy can—and does—reroute around bilateral
> tariff barriers with ease. For example, tariffs between China and the US
> lead to proxy lobster trade through a third party: Canada. Instead of the US
> selling lobsters to China, China buys more lobsters than usual from Canada,
> who in turn buy more lobsters than usual from the US. After the bilateral
> lobster tariffs are applied, the US, Chinese, and Canadian current account
> balances are unchanged on net, despite the shift in bilateral trade
> partners.

I wish my laptop connected to wifi and ethernet would multi-home that well!

